# CT & ultrasound guided pelvic node bx.



## FractalMind (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi, I show the aforementioned procedure on the charge ticket. The following pre-op history assestment: _"She is being admitted for a computerized	
tomography-directed and ultrasound-directed biopsy of the area of interest	
by Dr. X.  Dr. X and I have discussed her presentation and the	
need for the biopsy."_  I only have these two radiological reports:
1.)FINE NEEDLE ASPIRATE OF MASS, RIGHT PELVIC NODE	
2.)Biopsy of right iliac lymph node

I'm confused on which should be the primary procedure and how can I determine that, I'd appreciate if you have any written info. for this. I believe CT should be coded 72192 first as primary?


----------

